#   >   2.0.60.27  ?

## topalov

!
 - ,      2.0.60.27 (    ).
 - ,    ?
P.S.    ,   ,    .  "  ":     -       .

----------


## VLDMR

: (      1 ())



> 1C: 8 
> 
>   ,  2
> 
> 
>    2.0.60
> 
> 
>  2.0.60.27
> ...

----------


## topalov

!

----------

